# Toro ZTR Mower Cuts Off!



## RJN (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some other possibilities. Check to see if dirt or water is in the gas tank. Make sure the gas tank(s) is venting properly from the caps and are not "pulling a vacuum". Check the spark plugs to see if they need replacing. The fuel pump also might need replacing. Once you have eliminated the eaiser things to check, and since the carb is not the problem, one other possibility is the ignition coil. If engines run well when cold and began to lose power when warmed up, it might be a short in the coil as it get heated.


----------



## gomo (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re:*

Thanks RJN, I've been leaning towards something electrical for a while, but the ignition coil gives me a place to look.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Toro "Z" mower, probably a Briggs motor. With it shutting down after running for some short period of time, I would go for the fuel filter first. Electrical problems on a small motor usually kill the motor once and you don't start it back up. I know, you stated that it had been changed, but I would still go for the fuel filter. Actually, the next time it stops, leave it right there, don't touch anything. Then with a new filter on hand, change it and see if it doesn't run longer. IF SO- go for trash in the fuel tank which is getting into the fuel line. No fuel pump on these, gravity feed from tank to carb. Did it sit at the shop ANY amount of time while getting a new carb? Did it sit outside ANY or do you really know? Check, Check and Check some more, I do believe it is a fuel problem. David


----------



## sandal82 (Jul 11, 2010)

yessir.. sounds like fuel delivery to me too.. replace your spark plug, theyre cheap and sometimes they can look good and theyre not, but that's cheap and easy.. is there a vent on your cap? take the carburator off and clean it good with pressure (air compressor) all little ports and jets.. make sure its clean, since this engine is gravity fed with no fuel pump, just check the line, put a small cup under the hose that goes from the tank to the carb (on the carb end) when you disconnect it, fuel should come out.. let us know what your finding out


----------



## Royleef (Apr 2, 2016)

I have the same problem. When my Toro stops the engine or nothing turns. Let it sit for a few minutes and it starts right back up. What gives with that.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re:*



gomo said:


> Thanks RJN, I've been leaning towards something electrical for a while, but the ignition coil gives me a place to look.


I think it could be the coil too. I've had the same thing occur with various internal combustion engines in the past.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I don't have any affiliation with the site, so this is just an observation, not to mention that I'm old so don't know as much about these things as a lot of others, but it seems that it's usually best to start a new thread, rather than pulling up an old one. That said though, again, welcome, and I will throw in my 2 cents worth.

You said "when my Toro stops the engine or nothing turns". This is a rider or push mower? I'm going to assume that it's a rider, since that's what the original post was about. And I would agree with a coil, except that you said "nothing turns", which I assume means that you turn the key and nothing happens? The starter does not engage? The start circuit and ignition circuit are separate, so the starter not engaging points to something other than a coil. Ampacity drops as temperatures rise, so a decent connection when everything is cold can translate to a bad connection as things warn up. My first guess would be that you have a bad connections someplace, so I would start by removing and cleaning both battery terminals and cable ends. With both cables still disconnected, I would remove and clean the starter connections and wherever the other end of the ground cable is connected. You can use a small wire brush for cleaning everything, and/or you can buy a $5 (?) tool at your local auto parts store, Tractor Supply, or wherever for cleaning the batter connectors. Also check the connections to your safety switches, which are probably a seat switch, blade switch, and transmission or clutch switch. After that, reconnect your battery cables and give it a try.


----------

